# Blue Ray vs. HD DVD



## TechCom0018

Which new DVD format do you think will win the DVD battle? I'm guessing 1 of 3 things will happen. 1) Ether Blue Ray or HD DVD will win, 2) Both will fail and a new DVD will come out and have a little bit of Blue Ray and HD DVD in it, or 3) Companies will make DVD players that will play both Blue Ray and HD DVD ( I think this one is more likely to happen).


----------



## chupacabra

From the thread on hongfire and my personal opinion i would say blue ray


----------



## Kabu

I'll say Blu-Ray as the porn industry is going that way ... sorry, but if they are going that way there will be a lot of sales for the disks and the players.


----------



## Tuffie

I reckon Blue ray, just cause.

Kent.


----------



## 12-Gauge

Blu-ray FTW!


----------



## DrCuddles

The thing with Blue Ray, its HD quality, with more!

Its (i have never seen one) to display more of the picture, not just wide screen but full screen, and the quality is the same if not better, Blue ray is just bigger, and IMO better.


----------



## garethcia

Blu-Ray is HD Quality with more.

The PS3 uses Blu-Ray.

However more devices are compatable with HD atm. So i would recommend HD.


----------



## DrCuddles

garethcia said:


> Blu-Ray is HD Quality with more.
> 
> The PS3 uses Blu-Ray.
> 
> However more devices are compatable with HD atm. So i would recommend HD.



Id just like to make a note that Garethcia was sitting next to me in school and tried to copy what i was saying in this topic, good thing i can type faster than him, call him a noob


----------



## elitehacker

I think the jury is still out on this one. The media is so expensive, and don't even get me started on the drives.


----------



## DrCuddles

Yea, although there are Programs for the PC out that already support Blue Ray, if you have the hardware for it, which will most likely cost a bomb.

I agree that HD is cheaper, but with the introduction of Blue Ray i dont believe HD will last as long. HD was just a step towards Blue Ray IMO.


----------



## elitehacker

Its BETA and VHS all over again, I think I will just sit back and let them slug is out.


----------



## heyman421

ya, i'm not going to need either one for a long time to come, so i'll just see what happens


----------



## Geoff

Blu-Ray is going to win, there are alot more players and movies out for Blu-Ray.  Plus the higher storage capacity.


----------



## CG man

BluRay.  

It stores way more data and cost a little more.
Playstation 3  has Bluray that  forces millions to adopt BluRay weather they want  it or not would be pointless to have a Playstation 3 and go buy a HD DVD player aswell  I think it was Samsung that is selling a player that plays both formats. I saw some stastistics a while back showing most in the US  are buying Blu Ray films.

You could look at it this way if you buy a BluRay player from sony it comes with Playstation 3 components built  in for free.


----------



## Tuffie

How do we know we wont be using them all, and that they all wont become standard?

There are DVD drives that handle Blu ray and HD out there now such as the BD-UP5000, and BH-100.

Kent.


----------



## kof2000

hdd space are still cheapest


----------



## heyman421

The only reason i'm (extremely) hesitant to adopt sony, is because they consistently fail to back the dominant media.

Sony's history:
-BETA (vs vhs)
-Minidisc (vs cd)
-ATRAC (vs Mp3, WMA, and even ogg for god's sakes)
-SACD (vs. DVD-audio)
-UMD (vs. DVD)
-DVD+R vs. DVD-R (-R is still consistenly chosen as the most compatable, and industry standard for distributable masters, despite the +R technology's newly developed booksetting techniques)

And NOW blu-ray (vs. HD-DVD) i gotta tell you, i'm honestly quite hesitant to buy a sony-backed medium.  And "Well, blu-ray is bigger, and better" doesn't necessarily mean anything, either.  Betamax had much higher resolution than VHS, and then there was superbeta on top of that even.  Minidisc was much smaller than cd's, and each came in their own permanent caddies for prevention of scratches, etc. for the same $$ as a CD.  ATRAC sounds better than mp3, and 1st generation WMA and OGG files, +R was built from the ground up with compatability in mind, even with the proper systems in place for hardware level mt. rainier error correction (potentially could have been leaps and bounds above -R)

And guess what?  They ALL took a backseat to inferior technologies.  And i think the major reason is the so/so build quality of sony electronics.  I've owned 3 ps2's, one first generation one, that stopped reading cd's correctly, and eventually stopped reading anything, a 2nd one which got broken, not sony's fault, and now my 3rd, which is the newer slim model, which after only ~60 hours of useage over the last 18 months or so, skips any time there's a movie in a game, sometimes to the point of freezing completely, and sometimes refuses to load games at all until i've reset the machine 3-4 times.

Needless to say, i wont be buying a ps3 until more long-term useage durability feedback accumulates, because i don't feel like getting stuck with a bunch of expensive games, and a console that wont play them


----------



## 12-Gauge

> UMD (vs. DVD)



I thought UMD was purely created with the PSP in mind. Not to compete with DVD.


----------



## heyman421

you're probably right about that

i don't know much about them, other than they're just as expensive as dvd's, and are mostly only sony movies


----------



## Tuffie

UMD's are only for psps and nothing more.

Kent.


----------



## diduknowthat

IMO, whoever can get their price down so that the average consumer can afford it will win the race.


----------



## Tuffie

Yeah I reckon your right.

Kent.


----------



## INTELCRAZY

My computers probably won't see one until the $200 mark is hit


----------



## kof2000

blockbuster adopted blu ray so they will not rent any hd dvd any longer so that would make customers go toward blu ray than hd dvd.


----------



## 12-Gauge

> blockbuster adopted blu ray so they will not rent any hd dvd any longer so that would make customers go toward blu ray than hd dvd.



http://www.gamersquad.com/category/All-News/Blockbuster-sides-with-Blu-ray/

This changes everything. Now there is no hope for HD-DVD


----------



## Person1234

Blu-ray has:
Dell Inc.
Hewlett Packard Company
Hitachi, Ltd.
LG Electronics Inc.
Matsushita Electric Industrial Co., Ltd.
Mitsubishi Electric Corporation
Pioneer Corporation
Royal Philips Electronics
Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.
Sharp Corporation
Sony Corporation
Sun Microsystems, Inc.
TDK Corporation
Thomson Multimedia
Twentieth Century Fox
Walt Disney Pictures
Warner Bros. Entertainment

HD-DVD has Toshiba, NEC, Microsoft.


----------



## The_Beast

blue ray for me


----------



## bluedishwasher

i've never heard of Blue ray but i think the best format atm is Blu-Ray


----------



## 12-Gauge

Lol. So many people say Blue-Ray it makes me laugh . There is no "e". How ridiculous.


----------



## heyman421

ya, good one


----------



## AdmnPower

Personally i'd rather see then both coexist. Keep blu-ray around for computers, that'd be a great option for backing up the data on your hard drive, but keep the more affordable HD-DVD around for movies and such. I'm not sure which will win, but if HD-DVD had more companies backing it i'm sure it would beat sony simply because it's cheaper. The average consumer that goes to walmart to buy something like this will probably look more at the price than anything. I'll be interesting to see which one wins, but i'm in the market for a player so i wish they'd just hurry up and decide already.


----------



## bigsaucybob

I was rooting for HD-DVD in the beginning because I own and love my Xbox 360. So that would naturally be my primary choice.

But, now that Blockbuster has chosen Blu-Ray, that is a HUGE blow to HD-DVD and something that will definitely put Blu-Ray way more ahead then it already was.


----------



## AdmnPower

i hate block buster, too many stupid fees, but then again i have a local movie rental place where i can get new releases for 2 bucks and all old movies for 1 or 2 bucks depending on dvd or vhs. No membership fees. You can't get any better than that. Not to mention on all older movies you can keep them for a week.


----------



## bigsaucybob

AdmnPower said:


> i hate block buster, too many stupid fees, but then again i have a local movie rental place where i can get new releases for 2 bucks and all old movies for 1 or 2 bucks depending on dvd or vhs. No membership fees. You can't get any better than that. Not to mention on all older movies you can keep them for a week.



I agree with you on that, but I am siding with Blu-Ray not so much because I like Blockbuster but because it will have such a major impact on the HD War that I think many more movie studios will side with Blu-Ray now.


----------



## AdmnPower

oh, yeah i totally understand the economics of it. I wanted to complain about blockbuster. I do like buying used dvd's there though.


----------



## nh1129

Person1234 said:


> Blu-ray has:
> Dell Inc.
> Hewlett Packard Company
> Hitachi, Ltd.
> LG Electronics Inc.
> Matsushita Electric Industrial Co., Ltd.
> Mitsubishi Electric Corporation
> Pioneer Corporation
> Royal Philips Electronics
> Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd.
> Sharp Corporation
> Sony Corporation
> Sun Microsystems, Inc.
> TDK Corporation
> Thomson Multimedia
> Twentieth Century Fox
> Walt Disney Pictures
> Warner Bros. Entertainment
> 
> HD-DVD has Toshiba, NEC, Microsoft.



Either you are 100% biased or you just plainly got completely wrong information.  It goes like this..

HD-DVD has:
Toshiba
NEC
Sanyo
Microsoft
RCA
Kenwood
Intel
Memory-Tech Corporation
Hitachi Maxell
LG
Lite On
Onkyo
Meridan
Samsung
Alpine
Universal Studios (includes Rogue Pictures, Focus Features, and Polygram Filmed Entertainment)
The Weinstein Company/Dimension Films
First Look Studios
Paramount Pictures
DreamWorks
Warner Bros. Pictures
New Line Cinema
HBO
Studio Canal
Image Entertainment
Magnolia Pictures
Brentwood Home Video
Ryko
Koch/Goldhil Entertainment
Vivid Entertainment

Now yes some of those are neutral and you even had some on the Blu-ray list but not the HD-DVD.


----------



## Person1234

nh1129 said:


> Either you are 100% biased or you just plainly got completely wrong information.  It goes like this..
> 
> HD-DVD has:
> Toshiba
> NEC
> Sanyo
> Microsoft
> RCA
> Kenwood
> Intel
> Memory-Tech Corporation
> Hitachi Maxell
> LG
> Lite On
> Onkyo
> Meridan
> Samsung
> Alpine
> Universal Studios (includes Rogue Pictures, Focus Features, and Polygram Filmed Entertainment)
> The Weinstein Company/Dimension Films
> First Look Studios
> Paramount Pictures
> DreamWorks
> Warner Bros. Pictures
> New Line Cinema
> HBO
> Studio Canal
> Image Entertainment
> Magnolia Pictures
> Brentwood Home Video
> Ryko
> Koch/Goldhil Entertainment
> Vivid Entertainment
> 
> Now yes some of those are neutral and you even had some on the Blu-ray list but not the HD-DVD.



Boy did they bet on the wrong horse. The HD-DVD is just crappy rip off of the blu-ray.


----------



## justinups

what the differnce i thought blu ray was for hd movies.


----------



## 5starscomputer

Blue ray!! yes!!


----------

